# Cheap tires: Ritchey Speedmax Comp or Kenda Kwick?



## brownnugen (Jul 21, 2007)

So, I am going to get some extreme budget cross tires for my Redline Conquest. I am thinking of getting them in the 700x35 size. The Speedmax and Kwick tires are all within a dollar or 2 of each other, so which is a better all-around tire for offroad (maybe a race- conditions unknown) use? I already have some dedicated Vrestein road tires, so I'm not worried about use on the pavement.

Thanks,
-Nick


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I haven't tried any Kenda tires but the Ritcheys are nice. Michelin Muds are great do it all tires too. Contis cross tires suck. They all wear out really fast.


----------



## murtaghstyle (Jul 28, 2009)

You can get some Hutch Piranhas for $21.60 on amazon right now - although you may have to buy a tire jack cause that carbon bead is a bear to stretch and mount.


----------



## brownnugen (Jul 21, 2007)

murtaghstyle said:


> You can get some Hutch Piranhas for $21.60 on amazon right now - although you may have to buy a tire jack cause that carbon bead is a bear to stretch and mount.


I'm pretty much a beginner at all of this and at this point, I don't know if I'd be up to figure out what I'd need to run a tubeless tire. I also read some reviews about them being burping or being really hard to get on or off. Plus, it is twice the price of what I think I could get the Speedmax tires for. I guess I just need simplicity. I haven't seen my new wheelset come in yet, but I don't think they are designed for tubeless tires.


----------



## murtaghstyle (Jul 28, 2009)

You can still use them with tubes. If you can get tires for $10 though, go for it.


----------



## brownnugen (Jul 21, 2007)

murtaghstyle said:


> You can still use them with tubes. If you can get tires for $10 though, go for it.


Not considering the difference in price, how do the Hutchinson Piranhas compare to the Ritchey Speedmax clinchers? Would a newbie like myself notice any real difference?

Thanks in advance.
-Nick


----------



## murtaghstyle (Jul 28, 2009)

They are a very similar tire. Low fast knobs in the center and taller knobs on the sides. Most people could not take the difference. I read they about both a tight fit.


----------



## sunset1123 (Feb 26, 2007)

Kwicks are a decent tire for a short period of time. I've ridden the Kwick in 700x30 and it was a surprisingly good dry gravel tire, but wore a hole right through the tread in less than 300 miles, blew out with no warning. Very thin casings.


----------



## MaxCycles (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd go with the Speedmax. I run the "Pro" folding version of the tire, and it's great. Never been impressed with any Kenda tire that I've tried.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

I have the Kwick, OK tire, decent wear, I even raced it, but I am going to have to cut it off the rim because it is so tight. I have broken three levers trying to get it off so I can change a flat.


----------



## Dion (Dec 24, 2009)

Speedmax all the way. I actually had my bike set up with a Kwick front and a Speedmax in the rear, and the Kwick was not "quick" at all. The squared off knobs made things difficult.

I have had my bike set up with Speedmax's front and rear and they work beautifully as long as it's hardpacked.


----------

